# Game Thread: Monday Jan. 9th @ LA Lakers



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No fanciness.

Pacers at L.A. Lakers
Monday, Jan. 9
10:30, Staples Center
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC

Lakers game thread: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=231710

Pacers- 105
Lakers- 97


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Just so everyone knows, Larry Legend and I are alternating months for game threads. So I'll take over February, he gets March, I get April, he gets May, and hopefully we can go deep into June.

Pacers 91
Lakers 88


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers: 90
Lakers: 81


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

this is tough for me...my fav eastern conference team against my west fav. I just hope its a good game. It will end @ 1am here so i'll be pretty tired for school tomorrow but its worth it :banana:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> this is tough for me...my fav eastern conference team against my west fav. I just hope its a good game. It will end @ 1am here so i'll be pretty tired for school tomorrow but its worth it :banana:


I could watch it, but I stayed up until 1 last night, and I was tired today, so I'm just going to catch the beginning of the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I could watch it, but I stayed up until 1 last night, and I was tired today, so I'm just going to catch the beginning of the game.



I gotta work early tomorrow, I'm in bed after the first five minutes or so. Hopefully we go up quick again.

Pacers 108
Lakers 95


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Anybody saw that Saras nolook pass to Granger? Nice one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great game so far. and kobe hit 40


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Granger with the nice spin move. 12 lead changes and it's tied at 85


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

how many bricks can Johnson throw up?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, Lamar fouling the rookie


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Saras hits the LONG three. he should have been the one shooting them down the stretch, not Anthony Johnson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Saras hits the LONG three. he should have been the one shooting them down the stretch, not Anthony Johnson


 ok, maybe not. What is it about playing the lakers over there


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

3-17 from sj and sj yuck. was hoping indy would pull this one out, but the freakin lakers roll on.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good game. I was worried when Jasikevicius barried the long three. I thought, "here we go again. The young guys are going to blow it." We hung on though. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> how many bricks can Johnson throw up?


He wouldn't be playing if Rick didn't love him so much. Apparently, he likes his defense, but his defense isn't even that good anymore.

Lakers 96, Pacers 90

When I went to bed we were ahead 11-5... I thought we were going to win.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> When I went to bed we were ahead 11-5... I thought we were going to win.



Haha same exact thing here. Oh well. When I saw the score this morning I was just happy to see that we didn't get blown out. Tough loss, but not one that we can't recover from.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We played hard, so I'm not that upset that we lost, plus we were on the road, and the Lakers actually played good the entire game...

But what happened to my man S-Jax???...

He seemed lost last night, but I'm still not mad at him, because after all he did have to deal with Kobe...

Another thing I noticed is that our rebounds are slowly improving, and we play great team defense, it just wasen't our game to win...

But why the :curse: was A.J. even trying to shoot, out of all the jumpers he took, I can't remember one that went in...

Man Carlisle needs to wake up and stop playing him so much, because our offense looks so sloppy when he's out there....

Granger had another nice game, and he continues to impress me....

We'll win next time, so I'm not worried at all, and I look forward to seeing S-Jax come back strong...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good game. I was worried when Jasikevicius barried the long three. I thought, "here we go again. The young guys are going to blow it." We hung on though. Good luck the rest of the season.


thanks. likewise


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> But why the :curse: was A.J. even trying to shoot, out of all the jumpers he took, I can't remember one that went in...


Well, to play devil's advocate...he was 6-12 from the field.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> he was 6-12 from the field.




I never would've thunk it...

Don't get me wrong, I mean I like the guy, and all, but I just think he should be our last scoring option...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I never would've thunk it...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I mean I like the guy, and all, but I just think he should be our last scoring option...
> 
> ...



Agreed. He shouldn't be one of our top options, and 12 shots a game is a bit much for him. I won't knock him too much though, because everyone is screaming that they wanted Runi to be shooting at the end, but the kid was 1-9 on the night.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- Lakers 96 Pacers 90

Larry Legend- 16, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 7, but DQ'd
Fred Jones- 15, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 19, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not too worried about this loss. 4th game of a West Coast road trip where we ended up 2-2. Can't hope for much better than .500 out of these guys right now on a long roadie, and only losing by six when Kobe is scoring like this shows there was good effort at least. And JO is back, whichis really what's most important here.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> I'm not too worried about this loss. 4th game of a West Coast road trip where we ended up 2-2. Can't hope for much better than .500 out of these guys right now on a long roadie, and only losing by six when Kobe is scoring like this shows there was good effort at least. And JO is back, whichis really what's most important here.



And even though the 4 missed FTs put a HUGE shadow on his performance, he really is the only reason we were in that game. 24 points, 16 boards, 2 blocks, a few assists.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I just found this picture. All I can say is wow. Harrison destroyed Kwame there.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I just found this picture. All I can say is wow. Harrison destroyed Kwame there.



LOL....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't watch the game,but I looked at the gamecast and Jackson was in big time foul trouble.He had only played about 18 minutes late in the second half.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

The refs had ZERO love for Jax last night... 

That's what he gets though... (remembering him flipping one of them off the other day)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I just found this picture. All I can say is wow. Harrison destroyed Kwame there.


That dunk was SOOOOOO SICK!

Harrison took off from about 6 or 7ft away and everyone in the building, including Kwame, thought he was just going to shoot a short jumper, but then he just sailed right over Kwame and posterized him.

Sick, sick, sick dunk.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I just found this picture. All I can say is wow. Harrison destroyed Kwame there.



I. Want. That. Poster.


----------

